# Torelli....If you have one lets see it please.



## Veni Vidi Vici (Feb 10, 2004)

Thank you

Veni Vidi Vici


----------



## sw3759 (Jul 10, 2004)

*Torelli Express*

well this is my 1st photo to post to this board.yeah i know the tape looks crappy and the photo isn't the best.my Voler winter gloves bled some kind of orange stain on the white tape.maybe this will motivate some other Torelli owners to post a pic.Oh,i really enjoy this bike.i originally had a Look HSC-1 which was noodly even for my 145lbs.the Ouzo pro really made a good bike great.


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Feb 10, 2004)

Thanks for the pic. I do like the red.

Veni Vidi Vici


----------



## sw3759 (Jul 10, 2004)

"Thanks for the pic. I do like the red."


thanks,actually it is orange though.maybe some other Torelli owners will post some pics.


----------



## washroad (Mar 23, 2007)

So here is a Washington ride, fresh off a club ride called the Chilly Hilly. Only 33 miles but ran at the end of Feb. Just under 3k ft elev. climbs. The temp was in the low 40's with light rain and there was over 4,000 riders. Also this is my first post,,,


----------



## bruin11 (May 21, 2004)

*Torelli Express*

Here is my Torelli Express with Campy Centaur


----------



## garbec (Mar 3, 2006)

*Nitro Express*

Nitro Express


----------



## Ldave62 (Dec 8, 2005)

*Here's mine*

Toccata ...


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

damn garbec that's a lovely paint job on that frame!

Rides well...?


----------



## metalmtn (Feb 7, 2009)

*super fast Torelli*

Torelli Montefalco......
View attachment 176420


----------



## garbec (Mar 3, 2006)

Sweeeeetttt!!!!!


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Feb 10, 2004)

Yeah.....Real sweeeet! Got more pics by any chance?

Veni Vidi Vici


----------



## metalmtn (Feb 7, 2009)

*Torelli Selvino*

View attachment 176888


----------



## jhl1963 (Sep 8, 2009)

How do you liek the Selvine? Haven been able to find anyone with one. Thanks! Beautiful!


----------



## ben_san (Mar 15, 2009)

*Sold this one a while ago - nice bike though*

My 80's Columbus SL Torelli with Croce D'Aune group. The group looked great but didn't function real well to be honest. Nice bike though, I miss it.


----------



## metalmtn (Feb 7, 2009)

jhl1963 said:


> How do you liek the Selvine? Haven been able to find anyone with one. Thanks! Beautiful!


 built many Selvino's, light, stiff, comfy, handles great, visit www.metalmtncycling.com to veiw a few. eveyone that has one has been super stoked!


----------



## Fogerson (Jan 22, 2008)

*Old School & New School*

My old Columbus EL-OS steel bike and my new carbon Montefalco...


----------

